

Did we just turn down TechCrunch 50? - Major_Grooves
http://www.majorgrooves.co.uk/2009/09/51st-company.html

======
Major_Grooves
Thanks for the comments.

I didn't really mean to focus hype on the TC50 conference. Rather, I think it
makes an interesting story about trying to get in to a decent product launch
conference - we get told by the main main we've got 80% chance getting in
[yah!], we don't get in [boo!], we get email saying 'actually you are in'
[yah!], but then we realise we can't do it [boo!]. I'd hope it's at least
vaguely interesting, regardless of the conference.

I agree there is a danger of getting caught up in the TechCrunch hype bubble,
just as there is in getting caught up in the Y Combinator programme hype. As
has been pointed out, the reality is that 99.9%+ of successful web startups
have nothing to do with TC50 or YC. Nevertheless TC (just as YC) have had some
notable successes that fuel the hype - just look at Mint (TC40 2007 winner)
being acquired today.

I'd say that in terms of web product launch conferences, TC50 is about as good
and prestigious an opportunity you can get. However after that it is unlikely
I would have a need to attend again - it's not the sort of conference where
you sell your service.

Part of the reality check we took in saying "no" to this opportunity was to
remind ourselves that it is "just a conference" - it's not the be all and end
all. It won't break us not to attend. I think that shows that we were able to
resist the hype. As is said below - we want to do things right - not do
something for the sake of it.

wrt to DemoPit - according to the information we received, the DemoPit was
only for the TC50 semi-finalist companies. I haven't seen any mention of being
able to buy your way in otherwise. That said, if you did want to do DemoPit
you had to pay a few thousand dollars. In that regard it becomes just a
regular exhibition. We were offered a free DemoPit place just in case we
weren't actually needed on the stage.

------
rwolf
Techcrunch did not start hitting the HN front page 10-20 times a day until the
last 12 months or so, and Google Trends
(<http://www.google.com/trends?q=%22techcrunch+50%22>) seems to indicate that
I'm not the only one who hasn't heard of their conference until this month. In
summary: the excitement does not seem to be based on reputation.

I get that the companies that are going want us to think it's important, but
why would a startup that's not going hype it up?

~~~
abossy
When your entire world becomes immersed in startup life, these types of events
grow to paramount importance in the minds of entrepreneurs, often to
unrealistic levels. It's the same reason an entrepreneur broke into
Arrington's house to get a story, spat in his face, etc. Furthrmore, making
yourself deceptively important allows you to charge ~$2k/company, which
Arrington is particularly good at.

To be fair, several companies that have launched at TC40/50 are rapidly
growing. Mint is the first example that comes to mind, and I think DropBox and
Xobni as well.

For all the companies whose TC press has helped them, I would approximate that
more than 99% of successful companies have not relied on TC for press. That's
the danger of living in a bubble and I believe why this particular author
hypes it up.

~~~
rwolf
The examples of companies that have benefited helped explain the hype for me,
thanks.

I hope I don't sound critical of startups getting excited about a chance to
shine--my grumpiness has much more to do with the greasiness of advertising
than the oddities of human nature.

------
JacobAldridge
Gotta admit, it takes guts to turndown an opportunity like that (even if it
wasn't a certainty). It's the fine line between 'release early, release often'
and 'you only get one chance to make a first impression'.

~~~
NathanKP
Yeah, you can tell from the article that they want to do it right, even if
that means waiting a little bit longer. I respect that.

------
jaxn
I wonder if TC50 is struggling this year.

I also heard that you can now just buy your way into the DemoPit which used to
be for overflow of companies that didn't quite make the cut (in theory
startups 51-150).

